# Chain Replacement



## Jody (24 Mar 2014)

There seems to be a bit of play in the chain I am using at the moment and thought it would be an ideal time to swap it. The original spec chain on the bike was a Shimano HG-74. 

Can I use any 10 speed chain or does it have to be Shimano? Do they all interchange? Noticed there are directional chains which I am not sure if they can be used.

Any recommendations welcome.


----------



## BSRU (24 Mar 2014)

Any 10 speed will do, KMC very highly recommended or SRAM(which is more expensive).
Worth investing in a tool to check for too much chain stretch, a fiver or so, a chain that is stretched too much will damage your cassette.


----------



## HLaB (24 Mar 2014)

As above ^^^^^ however, if you've left it too late you may need a new cassette too. You may be lucky however. I'd get a new cassette but not fit it unless there's slip with the new chain and if there isn't keep it for the next itme you eventually will need it.


----------



## John the Canuck (24 Mar 2014)

count the number of links on your old chain before you bin it

the new chain _maybe_ longer so you will need a chain splitter to remove any surplus links..

and a 'missing link' to join the 2 ends of the new chain...


----------



## Jody (24 Mar 2014)

I have checked the cassette and front rings for any visual wear and can't see any. Also going to measure the chain to see how bad its got.

The chain isn't bad but is allowing lift from the front rings (about 3-4mm) so would rather swap a £20-30 chain than the whole drive train.


----------



## Jody (24 Mar 2014)

BSRU said:


> Any 10 speed will do, KMC very highly recommended or SRAM(which is more expensive)..



Thank you!


----------



## BSRU (24 Mar 2014)

John the Canuck said:


> count the number of links on your old chain before you bin it
> 
> the new chain _maybe_ longer so you will need a chain splitter to remove any surplus links..
> 
> and a 'missing link' to join the 2 ends of the new chain...


You don't need to count links, just put the chain on the big ring on the front and back directly, not going via the rear mech, then add one link.
This method is described with the installation leaflet with SRAM chains.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (24 Mar 2014)

BSRU said:


> You don't need to count links, just put the chain on the big ring on the front and back directly, not going via the rear mech, then add one link.
> This method is described with the installation leaflet with SRAM chains.


Always do it this way.

Plenty of chains are too long from the dealer/factory.


----------



## Cubist (24 Mar 2014)

Planet X selling some seriously cheap chains at the mo


----------



## Jody (25 Mar 2014)

Been searching for a second set of wheels for commuting to run on slicks. Possibly found a new set of Giant wheels to match mine for a reasonable price. My thought being a straight swap as the rotors will be in the same place. Not sure if all hubs are built to a standard of if different manufacturers run different offsets 

Looking round and Merlin have a deal for a new SLX HG81 cassette and SLX HG75 chain for £29.99. So the question now is do all hyper glide components swap? Link is below.

http://www.merlincycles.com/shimano-slx-10-speed-cassette-49512.html


----------



## BSRU (25 Mar 2014)

Jody said:


> Been searching for a second set of wheels for commuting to run on slicks. Possibly found a new set of Giant wheels to match mine for a reasonable price. My thought being a straight swap as the rotors will be in the same place. Not sure if all hubs are built to a standard of if different manufacturers run different offsets
> 
> Looking round and Merlin have a deal for a new SLX HG81 cassette and SLX HG75 chain for £29.99. So the question now is do all hyper glide components swap? Link is below.
> 
> http://www.merlincycles.com/shimano-slx-10-speed-cassette-49512.html


Can your rear mech handle such a big cassette?


----------



## Jody (25 Mar 2014)

BSRU said:


> Can your rear mech handle such a big cassette?



Yes, it already has the same dinner plate size cassette.


----------



## BSRU (25 Mar 2014)

Jody said:


> Yes, it already has the same dinner plate size cassette.


Then in answer to the question about swapping HG components, yes any 10 speed HG chain will work with any 10 HG cassette.
As far as I know, any Shimano/SRAM/KMC 10 speed chain will work with any Shimano/SRAM 10 speed cassette.


----------

